# Get together in Pa  ****   date has been set.   Oct 6-8 ******



## pc farmer

There is 3 of us that are wanting to get together this summer.  

Looking for more interested people.


Tossing around the ideas of where to have it.

I am in the center of the state.  Port Matilda.  I have a empty 5 bedroom house with 2 baths that we can use, plenty of room for tents also.  If we decide to go this route I will post rules later.  Can't have the place destroyed.



So it looks like this will be happening.

Page #7 will be updated with who's coming and who's bringing what.

PM HalfSmoked with your info


----------



## BGKYSmoker

c farmer said:


> There is 3 of us that are wanting to get together this summer.
> 
> Looking for more interested people.
> 
> 
> Tossing around the ideas of where to have it.
> 
> I am in the center of the state. Port Matilda. I have a empty 5 bedroom house with 2 baths that we can use, plenty of room for tents also. If we decide to go this route I will post rules later. Can't have the place destroyed.


I'll have to take a rain check.


----------



## jminrod

Looks like a 2 hour ride for me, but keep us posted on dates.


----------



## smokin peachey

When are you thinking of having this PA get together?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sounds good. Rules? What can't have a bunch of drunks shooting guns, cussing and busting up the place?:yahoo:...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

Smokin Peachey said:


> When are you thinking of having this PA get together?




Something we have to figure out.  Summers are very busy for me.  Fall would be best but I can do bout anytime if it's here.   Might be in the field mowing thou.   Ha





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sounds good. Rules? What can't have a bunch of drunks shooting guns, cussing and busting up the place?:yahoo:...JJ



Exactly.


----------



## pc farmer

nepas said:


> I'll have to take a rain check.
> :laugh1:



You sure, we just got a fresh coating of snow last night.    Ha


----------



## smokin peachey

Fall would be a nice time for this in central PA. 
What is everyone thinking for a menu?


----------



## chef jimmyj

We all know how to make pulled pork and ribs. It would be nice to see, learn and taste something more unique. Newbies may like to see Fatties made and see if they would like them. Big enough gathering? A spit roasted or smoked Whole Hog, Suckling Pig or Whole Round/Top Round of Beef might be of great value to some. A range of appetizers are fun and interesting and gives a chance to sample a variety of stuff. ?I am not a big fan of Salmon but some of these Salmon Candy  and Nugget recipes look good. Where I would not make them for myself, I would love to try them and see how they are made by an expert. Not everything has to be smoked. Grilled, Fire Roasted, Discada Cooking and even Simmered dishes made with smoked meats or ingredients are welcome. Don't forget all the non-smoked and interesting sides...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey

Chef JimmyJ said:


> We all know how to make pulled pork and ribs. It would be nice to see, learn and taste something more unique. Newbies may like to see Fatties made and see if they would like them. Big enough gathering? A spit roasted or smoked Whole Hog, Suckling Pig or Whole Round/Top Round of Beef might be of great value to some. A range of appetizers are fun and interesting and gives a chance to sample a variety of stuff. ?I am not a big fan of Salmon but some of these Salmon Candy  and Nugget recipes look good. Where I would not make them for myself, I would love to try them and see how they are made by an expert. Not everything has to be smoked. Grilled, Fire Roasted, Discada Cooking and even Simmered dishes made with smoked meats or ingredients are welcome. Don't forget all the non-smoked and interesting sides...JJ



Is it fall yet?? Your making me hungry!


----------



## pc farmer

Anyone interested in this, speak up.

It's going to happen even if it's just me and smoking Peachey


----------



## chef jimmyj

What, I'm Chopped Liver now!?...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

Chef JimmyJ said:


> What, I'm Chopped Liver now!?...JJ



Nope.  Now we have 3 and maybe Warren.

JJ, you have any problems with driving here?    It's pretty close for you.


----------



## smokin peachey

It sounds like this should be a good time. 
Hopefully we will get some interest.


----------



## pabstman80

It would be about a 2 hour rid e for me also but it sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Anybody that drinks Pabst is welcome in my book! So that looks like 4...JJ


----------



## hardcookin

I would be intrested in coming depending on the date. Would be nice meeting some members.


----------



## djknutz00

May be a bit of a drive, since I'm near Harrisburg, but a get together of smokers is definitely in great need. May have to break out the smoker this weekend though. Lol


----------



## jakester

This sounds like a good idea! I would be up for a meet as long as time works out.


----------



## pc farmer

djknutz00 said:


> May be a bit of a drive, since I'm near Harrisburg, but a get together of smokers is definitely in great need. May have to break out the smoker this weekend though. Lol



I am only 45 mins from the farm show complex.





jakester said:


> This sounds like a good idea! I would be up for a meet as long as time works out.



Would be glad to have you join us.


----------



## smokin peachey

It is good to see some interest in the PA get together. I'm sure it will be a good time.


----------



## pc farmer

Anyone who wants to come.   Pm me.  We need to get a plan together.


----------



## pc farmer

Bump this up.  

Pm me if you want to come.  

Might just be me.   LOL


----------



## smokin peachey

I am interested. Don't want you to be alone.


----------



## pc farmer

Smokin Peachey said:


> I am interested. Don't want you to be alone.



Thanks.


----------



## smokin peachey

Maybe if we bump this everyday day we will get so more interest.


----------



## pc farmer

Maybe once a week


----------



## pc farmer

No interest in this?  

We have JJ, Smokin Peachey and me.


----------



## chef jimmyj

c farmer said:


> No interest in this?
> 
> We have JJ, Smokin Peachey and me.


Bright side, we could eat more high end grub...Smoked Lobster for 3 is cheaper than for 30! These usually gain some steam when a date is set. Fall is best for me...JJ


----------



## djknutz00

This would be an absolutely fantastic time, and a fantastic learning experience for a newbie like me!


----------



## smokin peachey

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Bright side, we could eat more high end grub...Smoked Lobster for 3 is cheaper than for 30! These usually gain some steam when a date is set. Fall is best for me...JJ



Lobster sounds good. If my wife hears there will be lobster I am sure she will want to come along. 
I wonder how some smoked butter would go with lobster?


----------



## pc farmer

Smoked butter is good.


----------



## smokin peachey

c farmer said:


> Smoked butter is good.



The cooler weather this past weekend would have been a good time to smoke some butter.


----------



## smokin peachey

Have any of you ever made a lobster fatty?


----------



## pc farmer

Smokin Peachey said:


> Have any of you ever made a lobster fatty?


Nope.     Have you?


----------



## smokin peachey

c farmer said:


> Nope.     Have you?


I have not tried it. 
Check this out. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145925/my-take-on-a-surf-and-turf-fatty-pic-heavy


----------



## hardcookin

I'm interested...it will all depend on the date. I like the fall idea.


----------



## pc farmer

hardcookin said:


> I'm interested...it will all depend on the date. I like the fall idea.



I tried to add you to the group pm


----------



## chef jimmyj

Smokin Peachey said:


> Lobster sounds good. If my wife hears there will be lobster I am sure she will want to come along.
> I wonder how some smoked butter would go with lobster?


The Ladies are welcome. My wife wants to meet the guys that I spend so much time talking to...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

This is still in the works I hope.

I am planning on fall time.  ( Sept- Oct )

Pm me if you want to come.


----------



## chef jimmyj

As of today, I am in...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

Chef JimmyJ said:


> As of today, I am in...JJ


I have you and Smoking Peachey so far. 

Might be really fun with just the 3 of us.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sounds good to me. All are welcome but with 3...It's easier handing out door prizes[emoji]128512[/emoji]...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sounds good to me. All are welcome but with 3...It's easier handing out door prizes[emoji]128512[/emoji]...JJ



[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## smokin peachey

Has there been anymore interest in the PA get together


----------



## pc farmer

Nope.  Seems like only 3 or 4 of us.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry haven been on much following this but at this time I'm still plan on being there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I see you are about 45 min. from Harrisburg I'm about 3 hrs away from there so the trip looks like it could be 4 1/2 for me.

I just read all the post on South Fl. some great idea's there. I think once we set a date it will come together then we can get down to planing the rest of the event. Take the time to read South Fl. and see how they did somethings like posting what everyone's bring food wise and smoking equip. They only ended up with like 5 or 6 guys but they have a big one in the fall so it seems.

Just my $.02

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> Sorry haven been on much following this but at this time I'm still plan on being there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are about 45 min. from Harrisburg I'm about 3 hrs away from there so the trip looks like it could be 4 1/2 for me.
> 
> I just read all the post on South Fl. some great idea's there. I think once we set a date it will come together then we can get down to planing the rest of the event. Take the time to read South Fl. and see how they did somethings like posting what everyone's bring food wise and smoking equip. They only ended up with like 5 or 6 guys but they have a big one in the fall so it seems.
> 
> Just my $.02
> 
> Warren


I have a empty house for people to sleep in.  Its really empty.   No furniture and beds.   Still a place to lay your head down.

Bring what ever you would want to sleep on.


----------



## thebig1

I would definitely like to come.  I'm from Mifflinburg but now live in the Wilkes Barre area.  I have no problem making the 3 hour drive.  I didn't know that you guys had moved the thread to over here.  I've been watching the other thread for updates.  I love the idea of having it in the fall and doing some tent camping.  I'd just have to figure out, or ask, whether this would be a family get together or if it would just be the grown folk.  At the very least, it'd be myself and my wife, along with my 15 year old son and 8 year old daughter.  Both good kids.  Well maybe my 8 year old daughter is better behaved and more responsible than my 15 year old son, but we won't point that out.  I do that too much as it is. LOL

But I'm definitely in provided the dates, etc... work for me.  I could possibly twist the arm of a buddy of mine who lives somewhere down 99 there to come up and join us also.  Due to me talking about smoking he ended up getting one for Christmas.  I know that this would be a good place for him to learn some things also.  I've been trying to get him to get on this forum but I'm not sure if he has or not.

Chad


----------



## HalfSmoked

There we go one more in the flock. I think that's 5 not counting any family.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

TheBig1 said:


> I would definitely like to come.  I'm from Mifflinburg but now live in the Wilkes Barre area.  I have no problem making the 3 hour drive.  I didn't know that you guys had moved the thread to over here.  I've been watching the other thread for updates.  I love the idea of having it in the fall and doing some tent camping.  I'd just have to figure out, or ask, whether this would be a family get together or if it would just be the grown folk.  At the very least, it'd be myself and my wife, along with my 15 year old son and 8 year old daughter.  Both good kids.  Well maybe my 8 year old daughter is better behaved and more responsible than my 15 year old son, but we won't point that out.  I do that too much as it is. LOL
> 
> But I'm definitely in provided the dates, etc... work for me.  I could possibly twist the arm of a buddy of mine who lives somewhere down 99 there to come up and join us also.  Due to me talking about smoking he ended up getting one for Christmas.  I know that this would be a good place for him to learn some things also.  I've been trying to get him to get on this forum but I'm not sure if he has or not.
> 
> Chad


This WILL be a family event.    Their is a big play house in the back yard. 

There will be beer but if anyone gets out of hand I will send them packing.

My 8 year old son will be there for sure.


----------



## pc farmer

Friday Sept. 22 - 24​ is a idea brought up to me.

Hows this work for others??

We disconnected the water for the winter so when I hook it back up pray for no water leaks. 

Then we will have running water in the house.  Fridge I know is there and worked.

I will make a trip through the house this weekend at the latest to see.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sounds like is going to be a go.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren (HalfSmoked)


----------



## smokin peachey

The 23rd is my wedding anniversary. 
[emoji]129300[/emoji]I wonder if I can convince my wife that this would be a nice way to celebrate!


----------



## pc farmer

Smokin Peachey said:


> The 23rd is my wedding anniversary.
> [emoji]129300[/emoji]I wonder if I can convince my wife that this would be a nice way to celebrate!


IF you cant we can move the date.   Maybe take her somewhere nice then come here.   HA

This was a starting point date.


----------



## pc farmer

IMG_20170503_181354946_zpsfakumdfg.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 3, 2017






Lots of open room for tents or campers.


----------



## smokin peachey

Weekend of the 16th is also out for me. Have a fundraiser to cook for.


----------



## thebig1

That's beautiful Farmer


----------



## pc farmer

Smokin Peachey said:


> Weekend of the 16th is also out for me. Have a fundraiser to cook for.



So when is good for you?





TheBig1 said:


> That's beautiful Farmer



Thanks, the inside needs some cleaning to say the least.  But maybe won't need to use the house. 

Small basement kitchen.




Upstairs kitchen.



Nothing pretty but it will work.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Geez Adam, You could a sold that place to me and we would be neighbors...JJ[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey that would work we could just stand by and have delivery service.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   what 's on the menu I mean we won't be to hard to please.

What you think C Farmer 13th sounds good to me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Oops meant the 16th but the 13th woud give peachy pland of time to prepare for us.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> Oops meant the 16th but the 13th woud give peachy pland of time to prepare for us.
> 
> Warren


Doing 2 or 3 days????

Sept 15-17 works for me.

Opnions??????


----------



## thebig1

Right now I'm fine with whatever. I don't want anyone planning around me. If I have something planned then I'm SOL!


----------



## pc farmer

TheBig1 said:


> Right now I'm fine with whatever. I don't want anyone planning around me. If I have something planned then I'm SOL!


Right now just tring to find a date that works for us.

Like I said, I will still have to do my farming stuff and might put people to work.

HA HA HA


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nothing scheduled at this point. Hoping for cool weather. Getting old and less heat tolerant...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Its going to be hard to find a date to please all I think peachy has a benefit he doing on the 16 I was joking about he could bring us carry outs. I think JJ has a wedding mid Sept. so we need some replies Or we just set a date. I see JJ just made a response I'm with you on the to much heat but also don't want it to cold.

2 or 3 days I was thinking we arrive Friday afternoon or when you can and all leave Sunday say by noon and all is cleaned up.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

My daughter got smart. Instead of spending several grand in a hall to feed and liquor up her friends, they had the Judge come to the house this past Nov...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nothing scheduled at this point. Hoping for cool weather. Getting old and less heat tolerant...JJ


Hey JJ I'm the old man I think be 74 in June. LOL

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Chef JimmyJ said:


> My daughter got smart. Instead of spending several grand in a hall to feed and liquor up her friends, they had the Judge come to the house this past Nov...JJ


You know I have always said what a waste of money give the kids what that wedding would cost to start their new life.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

c farmer said:


> TheBig1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm fine with whatever. I don't want anyone planning around me. If I have something planned then I'm SOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now just tring to find a date that works for us.
> 
> Like I said, I will still have to do my farming stuff and might put people to work.
> 
> HA HA HA
Click to expand...

Hey we pump the tail to get the milk right.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey we pump the tail to get the milk right.  :laugh1:
> 
> Warren



Have fun with that.  We raise beef.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey JJ we could have a bull roast.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## thebig1

Farmer, you supply the beef and we'll all supply the good food.


----------



## biaviian

I'm rather anti-social but I may have to make the two hour drive if the dates line up.


----------



## smokin peachey

Farmer sense your willing to host you might as well set a date that works for you. October would be better for me than September I think but it's up to you. 

Halfsmoked come on up on the 16th. 

Sorry I haven't been able to add much lately. Spring is a very busy time of year for me.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Acuweathet prediction for Oct 6,7,8 is mid sixties day, mid forties at night. Too cold for you tent guys?...JJ


----------



## thebig1

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Acuweathet prediction for Oct 6,7,8 is mid sixties day, mid forties at night. Too cold for you tent guys?...JJ



Not for me JJ, that's perfect sleeping weather.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Smokin Peachey said:


> Farmer sense your willing to host you might as well set a date that works for you. October would be better for me than September I think but it's up to you.
> 
> Halfsmoked come on up on the 16th.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to add much lately. Spring is a very busy time of year for me.


What happens on the 16th that's wife birthday. I thought you had a benefit?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Acuweathet prediction for Oct 6,7,8 is mid sixties day, mid forties at night. Too cold for you tent guys?...JJ


Sounds good to me funny I PM Adam the other day and suggested those dates. I just don't want him to incur any cost for heat at night or anything or we can all make a contribution if needed. Hey he's offering his place and we should not take advantage of him I feel it should be a free ride for him. My $.02. The weather those days would be great in the day time for sure.

We should also start planing some type of menu, and who is arriving when. I plan on Friday afternoon sometime and leave Sunday around noon if all is cleaned up and tidy as we found it. If others are planing that way too then we would need to plan meals for

1. Friday dinner

2. Sat. breakfast

3. Sat. lunch

4. Sat. dinner

5. Sunday breakfast

6. maybe Sunday lunch (left overs)

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

HalfSmoked said:


> What happens on the 16th that's wife birthday. I thought you had a benefit?
> 
> Warren



Doing a fundraiser meal on the 16th probably 450-500 people for pulled pork and sides. Come on up.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I too would be a Fri noon to after clean up Sunday. Not sure what l want to make. Anybody or families have any  allergies or items you would not eat, even if paid?...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

My son is serverly allergic ( contact allergic ) to peanuts.

Also eggs but that isn't as bad.

Thanks JJ, didn't think about that.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Sorry to hear that Adam. Peanut Butter was a kid staple with Hot Dogs and Chicken Fingers around here. I still eat a PBJ or Peanut Butter and Banana Wrap twice a week for breakfast...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

We found a product called wowbutter.   Tastes just like peanut butter.


----------



## thebig1

I'd most likely be a Friday noon to  evening depending on how the family wishes to travel, together or separately. 

No allergies in my family. 

As for a menu or wishes, I just got into smoking a year ago. I've only made chicken, butts, ribs, and beans. 

My family is down to eat anything and everything.


----------



## pc farmer

OK, I have set the date.

Oct 6-8.

By that time I should have all the field work done, just need to feed the cows.  The barn is next to the site.

If its cold at night the house is there, just need to turn on the electric heat.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Talked to Bev. She is excited to meet the guys l spend so much time with. I told her that a few are camping on the property. Bev said she don't mind " Roughing it..." Of course roughing it means an economy motel with no roomservice.[emoji]128512[/emoji]...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

Thats great JJ.  State College is the closest here that would have a decent place to stay


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks again for sponsoring this event and offering accomodations. Date is marked on the calendar and locked in...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

I just hope it all works out and everyone has a good time.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I see this being a great time. All the other gathering are raved about and look like a ton of fun with great food. What are the plans for a rainy weekend?...JJ


----------



## thebig1

I too shall lock the dates down and start planning.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I too would be a Fri noon to after clean up Sunday. Not sure what l want to make. Anybody or families have any allergies or items you would not eat, even if paid?...JJ


  Good question JJ I too have a food allergy it seems to collect around my waist.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Here we go dates are great for me also have wife planing on coming and that's not always things she will down not as people friendly to new people as I am. Its has to be a great time because no doubt great food will abound and good company for sure.

I was planing for Friday maybe I would bring some deer chili (spicy or mild you tell me) we need kind of to bring Friday meal for lack of time to cook something.

Need some kind of sign up sheet as to who is coming looks right now like 5 maybe or 6 plus family.

Adam, JJ, Peachy, Warren and Big1 maybe Viaviian.

5 to 6 months to finish planing.

Happy now Adam?

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'm closer than l thought! Just 1 1/2 hours North. Not sure how these things work? Pick a couple of meals to cook? Make something for every meal? To not burn out taste buds, l think a mix of smoked, grilled and maybe sauteed, simmered or baked dishes, will mix it up and keep things interesting. That and we don't have to each bring a smoker. I don't currently own a bunch of outdoor cooking equipment, gave away stuff when we moved to an apartment and could not have charcoal or propane cookers. I just have my MES and a tiny Weber Go Anywhere Grill. Maybe a list of what we have to work with would help the planning. Is there any technique you guys want to see or type of food you would like to try? Good thing this gathering is not next week! Lots to figure out...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

C farmer says he has 4 smokers not sure what kind though. I have burners I can bring a camp chief 2 burner a larger burner like for turkey fryer (2) an I have assortment of 10 to 20 qt pots I can being.

Take a look at some of the other gatherings for some great ideas S FL, NC, and N FL

When we get closer and have a count I plan on bringing paper plates and plastic ware for all maybe disposable cups also.

Other things needed would be trash bags maybe ice and condiments.

anyone please feel free to add to the list.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

I have a camp stove/ griddle with 3 gas burners I can bring also have a 275 gallon fuel tank grill/smoker and a 500 gallon propane tank smoker both are on wheels so I could bring one of those if needed. 
Out of the people that have showed interest so far I think I am the closest to Adam so if you need any help getting ready or if we want to do a SAMS club run for supplies I can help however needed. 
Is it easier for everyone to bring supplies with them or should we just make a list of what we need and do a shopping run then everyone chip in to cover the cost?
Pizza on the grill would be an easy meal for Friday evening if we wanted something that didn't take a lot of time to get ready. 
Personally I'm hoping Adam will share some of his less common cure/smokes with us.


----------



## smokin peachey

Anyone want to make snack sticks or bologna maybe we could make some sausage?


----------



## HalfSmoked

I think once we get closer or even now we can make a list of needed items and divide up and bring them when we come. Like I stated above I will bring paper plates and plastic ware and cups.

If anyone has something that they are going to bring to smoke or grill or whatever to cook they should bring everything they need to do so such as spices rubs etc.

My wife is planing one dessert for sure.

It would be fun to make something as group such sausage or something ( we could use for breakfast).

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have a great recipe for Kabanosy, Kielbasa Snack Sticks. Didn't know how many of you guys ever had real Polish sausage. This stuff is good hot,cold or dried.
I spoke to JckDanls 07 about their gatherings. Keith said folks just make what they want and when. This provides a. Grand Buffet for each meal. They post their food plans so 5 guys are not making pulled pork for the same dinner. I think this is a good idea. Gives several items to taste and one person is not cooking huge batches to feed the whole crew.

Sounds like a weekend of continuous cooking and feasting. Between meals, snacking in between, talking about smoking and joking around,  this is going to be a crazy good time...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thats the plan a great time and fun making something would be great.

Likewise I said we need to make a list of things needed and a menu so to speak.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Agreed...one thing l been dying to try is Taylor's Ham, aka Pork Roll. Can't get it locally and my daughter, farther east, does not visit more than a couple times a year. This would be a good group effort and the the Official NJ State Sandwich of Pork Roll, Egg and Cheese would be a great Sunday Breakfast. I will making an Eggless dessert that Adam's boy can eat as well....JJ


----------



## pc farmer

I have a small stuffer and grinder to use JJ.


----------



## thebig1

I have:
Weber Gas Grill
New Braunfels Horizontal Offset Stick Smoker

I could load both of these plus wood and a fire pit into the back of my truck and then everything else into the wife's vehicle. 

As for a menu, etc... I'm fine with anything. I can take responsibility for something and pick it up or simply chip in when we get there.


----------



## HalfSmoked

C Farmer has said we must have some rules to follow and here they are. WE must honor his wishes remember he has offered his place for us to gather.






                                               






                                         
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





#1. We are the property owners guest and are expected to treat it with respect.

#2. There shall be no damage incurred to the property or any buildings thereon.

#3. There shall be no discharge of any fire arms of any type or any type of fire works.

#4. Everyone is to bring all types of beverages for their family including adult drinks,

     if you wish to share with others that is your choice.

#5. We are expected to leave the property in as clean of order as we found it.

#6. Everyone is expected to conduct themselves in a respectful manner, anyone out of

      control from adult beverages or otherwise we be asked to pack and leave immediately.

Again our thanks and respect goes out to C farmer and family for their offer of the use of their property.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

The gatherings the guys and l had in our 20's, everyone one of those rules would have been broken to some extent. At 55, l'm long past getting drunk and stupid. Too much beer and prostate issues would mean more Peeing than eating and enjoying the company. And as a Chef and married man, l know there is hell to pay if l don't clean as l go. Bev is a sweety and does not mind dishes after a meal but does not tolerate a trashed kitchen from me being lazy.
Adam is being very generous. He deserves our thanks and respect. I will add...Anybody that gets out of hand and gets tossed from the property will also be banned from SMF. We don't treat each other with disrespect...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

I will be running an updated list of those who are coming and a list of menu items you are bringing. need for you to either post it on this forum or send me a pm.

HalfSmoked ( Warren )


----------



## HalfSmoked

I see we made the #1 most active post for 5/7/17

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

I figure l will bring everything l need for an entree and one side plus a dessert or two...JJ


----------



## thebig1

I'll bring my stick burner but please understand that I have more learning to do than offering at this get together.


----------



## pc farmer

TheBig1 said:


> I'll bring my stick burner but please understand that I have more learning to do than offering at this get together.


No worries.  Maybe we can help you learn. 

Just bring a side dish, or meat to cook.


----------



## thebig1

But still bring the stick burner right?  

I make some pretty good beans which is Gary's recipe. Also some homemade BBQ sauces.

My wife also is an amazing cook and baker. She makes an amazing coleslaw. 

As far as meat, you'd have to let me know what you'd want me to bring.


----------



## pc farmer

I know its very early on planning stuff to bring but.....

We are working to building a list of food that people is going to bring.  

Warren already said to pm him with food ideas.

What I feel we need to canopys.    There isn't a lot of shade.  I posted pics of the land I will be hosting this at.

If people have them 8x8, 10x 10, 12x12 canopys they can brine it would be great, also any folding tables.

  The house as a 2 car garage we can use for electricy.   Grinders or warmers.

I am really happy this is going to happen, I just hope it all goes well and everyone enjoys themselves.


----------



## smokin peachey

I have a canopy and several folding tables. I also have some rolls of plastic table covering and big rolls of foyal. Depending on what everyone want to eat I can bring a pork butt, turkey, brisket or some other cut of meat. I could do some mac n cheese or other side. I will try to bring a variety of cheese to smoke. I also have a decent amount of wood apple, oak and apricot. Just let me know what you want me to bring.


----------



## pc farmer

Smokin Peachey said:


> I have a canopy and several folding tables. I also have some rolls of plastic table covering and big rolls of foyal. Depending on what everyone want to eat I can bring a pork butt, turkey, brisket or some other cut of meat. I could do some mac n cheese or other side. I will try to bring a variety of cheese to smoke. I also have a decent amount of wood apple, oak and apricot. Just let me know what you want me to bring.


The canopys and tables I don't think we can have enough of. 

Please bring apricot, never tired it.

I will have plenty of oak to use.  Farm is full of oak.


----------



## pc farmer

The smokers I have to use are a 30" MES, mini wsm, UDS, my wood burning rottisure, and a sfb vertical that also runs on propane.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I have a 22" Weber if needed I also have a 40" Master Built propane that can be use to smoke or as an oven.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

I will be starting the list of who's coming and a menu soon. I waiting for the next page to start then it will be the page to go to to see updates.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> I have a 22" Weber if needed I also have a 40" Master Built propane that can be use to smoke or as an oven.
> 
> Warren



Oh yea.  I have a 22 kettle with the Vortex too.


----------



## HalfSmoked

THIS WILL BE THE GO TO PAGE FOR UPDATES OF WHOSE COMING AND THE MENU AND WHAT ELSE YOU MAY BE BRINGING ALWAYS RETURN TO PAGE 7 FOR UP DATES.

WHOSE COMING

#1. C Farmer (Adam)                                                       #5. THEBIG1 (Chad)  canceled                                          #9.DanMcG (possible)

#2 Smokin Peachey                                                         #6.  Hardcookin                                                                     #10. Zerowin

#3. Chef JimmyJ                                                               #7.  Boykjo (Joe)

#4 HalfSmoked (Warren)                                                #8. CrankyBuzzard (Charlie)

                                                                           Yup that's right the one from Texas

MENU

Friday evening  Warren Veg. Crab soup   Chef JJ potroast w/dumplings

Saturday Breakfast   Warren Eggs  -- bringing 15 doz anyone needs them for what ever they are welcome to use them

              Lunch

              Dinner   Adam mac & cheese

Sunday breakfast  Warren Eggs

OTHER ITEMS                                                                                                                                   DESSERTS

Warren paper plates plastic ware and disposable cups   10 x 10 popup                                                                      Warren Cake    JJ Cake             

Chad folding table                                                                                                                                   

Please pm me with your info it can be changed if you change your mind later.


----------



## boykjo

I'm off that weekend.........could be possible. Not far from my dads house near Scranton too. Hell,  most gathering trips I go are 600 to 700 mile trips one way. that's an easy 460 mile'r.. The bad thing about this trip would be it gets colder the farther north you go..... anything below 60 degrees is freezing in my book

Joe


----------



## HalfSmoked

Be glad to have you confirm that you'll be here and I will add you to the list. Does that mean we may have some apple pie?

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

boykjo said:


> :eek:    I'm off that weekend.........could be possible. Not far from my dads house near Scranton too. Hell,  most gathering trips I go are 600 to 700 mile trips one way. that's an easy 460 mile'r.. The bad thing about this trip would be it gets colder the farther north you go..... anything below 60 degrees is freezing in my book
> 
> Joe



That would be great if you could make it.

October is still above 60, maybe.  Lol


----------



## thebig1

boykjo said:


> I'm off that weekend.........could be possible. Not far from my dads house near Scranton too. Hell,  most gathering trips I go are 600 to 700 mile trips one way. that's an easy 460 mile'r.. The bad thing about this trip would be it gets colder the farther north you go..... anything below 60 degrees is freezing in my book
> 
> Joe


We'd be glad to have you Joe.  I live in the Wilkes Barre area right now, about 10-15 miles from Scranton.


----------



## boykjo

TheBig1 said:


> boykjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off that weekend.........could be possible. Not far from my dads house near Scranton too. Hell,  most gathering trips I go are 600 to 700 mile trips one way. that's an easy 460 mile'r.. The bad thing about this trip would be it gets colder the farther north you go..... anything below 60 degrees is freezing in my book
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> We'd be glad to have you Joe.  I live in the Wilkes Barre area right now, about 10-15 miles from Scranton.
Click to expand...

Dads up in Dickson city past the viewmont mall on rt 6 by the bowling alley. I was up during the big snow storm last month. I still have the Lebanon bologna chub I bought at schiffs


----------



## thebig1

boykjo said:


> Dads up in Dickson city past the viewmont mall on rt 6 by the bowling alley. I was up during the big snow storm last month. I still have the Lebanon bologna chub I bought at schiffs



Yes, I know the area.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Any Packer Experts coming? I have made edible brisket but have yet to have that Magic Meat l had in Texas. Warren and l talked about my Jamaican Oxtails and Spinner Dumplings. Figure the rest would enjoy trying something different. It's not usually smoked so just need a stove and 3 hours to get them done. I think the group would enjoy some Sangria as well...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

I will practice over the summer on briskey


----------



## hardcookin

Add me to the list. Not sure yet for how many days.
I have a Lang 84D with a gasser I could bring if it was wanted. 
We could do brisket. I cooked mostly flats because that's all they offer around here at Sams & my local Wegmans.
Brisket could be a nice group project.


----------



## pc farmer

hardcookin said:


> Add me to the list. Not sure yet for how many days.
> I have a Lang 84D with a gasser I could bring if it was wanted.
> We could do brisket. I cooked mostly flats because that's all they offer around here at Sams & my local Wegmans.
> Brisket could be a nice group project.



Glad to have you.  Yes, anyone can bring their smokers

I am asking for people to bring meat to cook or sides, even a dessert.

Pm Halfsmoked


----------



## thebig1

I make whole briskets a lot at my house.  I get them around 14lb to 17lb.  The only problem that I run into is that I have a stick burner and my briskets take around an hour per pound.  I've done them around 14 hours.  Everyone absolutely loves them but I don't know if I could impress you guys with them.  I've gotten to a point where I'll smoke it for about 7 hours and then finish it an oven or on a grill for the next 7 hours because I'm just spent with smoking and watching the fire.


----------



## HalfSmoked

TheBig1 said:


> I make whole briskets a lot at my house.  I get them around 14lb to 17lb.  The only problem that I run into is that I have a stick burner and my briskets take around an hour per pound.  I've done them around 14 hours.  Everyone absolutely loves them but I don't know if I could impress you guys with them.  I've gotten to a point where I'll smoke it for about 7 hours and then finish it an oven or on a grill for the next 7 hours because I'm just spent with smoking and watching the fire.


That would be great if you come in on Fri. and put it on we could use as a Saturday Meal.

Warren


----------



## thebig1

HalfSmoked said:


> That would be great if you come in on Fri. and put it on we could use as a Saturday Meal.
> 
> Warren


I could definitely do that.  I guess if I could start it around 1400 smoking, then before bed just put it on a low grill overnight.  I'll figure something out.  That's why I don't do them too often, they take so dang long.  We absolutely love them but they kill me with time.  But then who knows, I'm spending the weekend with some professional smokers, maybe pulling an all-nighter won't be so bad.


----------



## HalfSmoked

hardcookin said:


> Add me to the list. Not sure yet for how many days.
> I have a Lang 84D with a gasser I could bring if it was wanted.
> We could do brisket. I cooked mostly flats because that's all they offer around here at Sams & my local Wegmans.
> Brisket could be a nice group project.


Our local Walmart carries full packers not sure about where you live if they do. Get together with THEBIG1 mny be 2 could work something out.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

TheBig1 said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great if you come in on Fri. and put it on we could use as a Saturday Meal.
> 
> Warren
> 
> 
> 
> I could definitely do that.  I guess if I could start it around 1400 smoking, then before bed just put it on a low grill overnight.  I'll figure something out.  That's why I don't do them too often, they take so dang long.  We absolutely love them but they kill me with time.  But then who knows, I'm spending the weekend with some professional smokers, maybe pulling an all-nighter won't be so bad.
Click to expand...

Check with hardcookin may be you 2 could work something out. Also that would work great with doing Gary's beans love them beans.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## thebig1

HalfSmoked said:


> Check with hardcookin may be you 2 could work something out. Also that would work great with doing Gary's beans love them beans.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Warren



I'm all about some brisket and Gary's beans!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Just a thought...We gather for fun, commraderie and to learn from each other. Newbie or old hand, all have something to offer and gain...JJ


----------



## crankybuzzard

I'm pondering a trip that direction.  Won't know for another week or so.  Can't bring a smoker, but I can forward cash for purchases.


----------



## chef jimmyj

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'm pondering a trip that direction.  Won't know for another week or so.  Can't bring a smoker, but I can forward cash for purchases.



Adam has a big farm. Plenty of room.[emoji]128512[/emoji]...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey

With all of this interest maybe we should do a hog roast! [emoji]128293[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji]


----------



## hardcookin

Smokin Peachey said:


> With all of this interest maybe we should do a hog roast! [emoji]128293[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji]



A pig has been on my bucket list. Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer

Hmmmm...   I have no pig cooker.


----------



## smokin peachey

Hey Farmer you got a pen to raise us a pig in?


----------



## pc farmer

Not really.  I have 3 in my stock trailer until I can make room in the barn.

Show pigs.


----------



## hardcookin

c farmer said:


> Hmmmm...   I have no pig cooker.


I could fit 120lB maybe 140 on my offset. So you have that as an option.


----------



## smokin peachey

I have a pig cooker.


----------



## smokin peachey

IMG_2031.JPG



__ smokin peachey
__ May 11, 2017






Let me know witch one to bring.


----------



## hardcookin

Smokin Peachey said:


> IMG_2031.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin peachey
> __ May 11, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know witch one to bring.


Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## HalfSmoked

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'm pondering a trip that direction. Won't know for another week or so. Can't bring a smoker, but I can forward cash for purchases.










That would be awesome. You won't need to bring anything but yourself and your knowledge.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Here pig, pig, pig, sooo weee.

If needed I have a local butcher I could probably got a pig from not sure how I could bring it and keep it cool I do have a large cooler.

I can see this  is going to be awesome time. Love the way its being talked up. I more or less started a thread know as possible gathering in Pa, Md, De. and NJ almost a year ago.

And thanks to C Farmer its going to fly.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## thebig1

Oh man, a pig roast!!!  Now you guys are talking.  I wouldn't even bring my smoker, I'd just make the beans and bring them, a couple of sauces, and money to chip in on everything.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Not looking burst any bubbles as pig roasts are spectacular to see and attend...But how many folks planning to come have had a pig roast??? I did 110 pound Hog for my oldest girls 1st Bday. 50 people stuffed themselves and there was A LOT of leftover pork. We are up to maybe 14-16 people and currently looking at multiple meats at each meal. We would have to do just a pig on Saturday, or try to get a tiny 20lb Suckling Pig, can be a challenge in the fall, and make only a few other meats, or skip the pig to get hands and mouths on more of a variety. Whole hog is a once or twice in a lifetime cook for most. But sausage, bacon, brisket, fatties and the like are made monthly. If between now and September, this turns into a much larger group, a pig roast becomes a great option to feed a crowd. Just something to consider this early on...JJ


----------



## thebig1

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Not looking burst any bubbles


Too late!  LOL

No seriously, that's a good point.


----------



## pc farmer

Yea, I would rather do multiple meats and it looks like we are only at 6 people so far oh, counting spouses and kids?


----------



## HalfSmoked

For sure a pig would be a lot of meat for the small group we have at this time even including Adams neighbors ( that's how you have a successful party you invite the neighbors)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It would be fun to see how different ones prepare what the do and for sure if CB comes we are going to have to make some kind of sausage.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Not looking burst any bubbles as pig roasts are spectacular to see and attend...But how many folks planning to come have had a pig roast??? I did 110 pound Hog for my oldest girls 1st Bday. 50 people stuffed themselves and there was A LOT of leftover pork. We are up to maybe 14-16 people and currently looking at multiple meats at each meal. We would have to do just a pig on Saturday, or try to get a tiny 20lb Suckling Pig, can be a challenge in the fall, and make only a few other meats, or skip the pig to get hands and mouths on more of a variety. Whole hog is a once or twice in a lifetime cook for most. But sausage, bacon, brisket, fatties and the like are made monthly. If between now and September, this turns into a much larger group, a pig roast becomes a great option to feed a crowd. Just something to consider this early on...JJ









Having done many pigs. IMO its is better to cook individual cuts of meat seperatley. When you cook whole hog your just getting pork cooked the same way...... Ribs will be mush and everything will taste the same.

Dont get me wrong, its fun to do and people like it, but its not the best way to go

My 2 cents


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup have to agree it just basically taste like pork not the flavor you get when you rub and smoke single pieces.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Follow the NC gathering this weekend for some ideas. Being held at alelovers in NC.

OK C Farmer do I add your mac & cheese to the menu?

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> Follow the NC gathering this weekend for some ideas. Being held at alelovers in NC.
> 
> OK C Farmer do I add your mac & cheese to the menu?
> 
> Warren



Yes, add me for the mac n cheese.


----------



## pc farmer

I also plan on havin plenty of homemade stuff made up.

Breakfast sausage, Italian sausage, meat sticks, CB,  and abunch of dry cured stuff.

What ever I can make over the summer.


----------



## hardcookin

A couple of Questions....What are we going to do for wood? Everybody who can bring some wood, bring some?
What are we going to need for smokers? Just something to think about.


----------



## pc farmer

hardcookin said:


> A couple of Questions....What are we going to do for wood? Everybody who can bring some wood, bring some?
> What are we going to need for smokers? Just something to think about.



I will have alot of oak cut my then.  Possible hickory, and maple.


----------



## thebig1

c farmer said:


> I will have alot of oak cut my then.  Possible hickory, and maple.



Ok, so we don't need any wood other than special stuff to bring for ourselves? 

What about wood for a self contained fire pit?


----------



## pc farmer

TheBig1 said:


> Ok, so we don't need any wood other than special stuff to bring for ourselves?
> 
> What about wood for a self contained fire pit?


Shouldn't, I hope to have a bunch cut buy then.

We have a bunch of dead oak here on the farm.

Fire pit, that's a issue.  I don't want a dead spot in the grass from the fire.  Would have to be on the driveway and make sure all the ash is cleaned up .I don't own the house or farm yet, its still my dads. I want to leave it like we was never there.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup the way we found it!! It would be nice to have fire ring but will definitely leave a burn spot. We will also have to be careful with smokers dropping ash on the ground.

Warren


----------



## fwismoker

I'd maybe make cinder block fire pit somewhere.  It'd be worth it to invest in a some blocks because you can disassemble it when done and reuse it. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=cin...i=AlQgWayXMI2vjwTM9LrgDw#imgrc=vgdUcJqIJUJUvM:


----------



## HalfSmoked

FWIsmoker said:


> I'd maybe make cinder block fire pit somewhere.  It'd be worth it to invest in a some blocks because you can disassemble it when done and reuse it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cin...i=AlQgWayXMI2vjwTM9LrgDw#imgrc=vgdUcJqIJUJUvM:


I think you missed the point he doesn't want any burn spots and even on the driveway the clean up of a burn is no fun. Even these things you buy for fire pits at like Walmart on legs will leave a burn spot. C Farmer is nice enough to furnish a place to hold a gathering and we should be nice enough respect his property.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

I got no problem sitting around the glow of a Coleman Lantern or toasting Marshmallows over the dying embers of a Weber Kettle...JJ


----------



## fwismoker

HalfSmoked said:


> I think you missed the point he doesn't want any burn spots and even on the driveway the clean up of a burn is no fun. Even these things you buy for fire pits at like Walmart on legs will leave a burn spot. C Farmer is nice enough to furnish a place to hold a gathering and we should be nice enough respect his property.
> 
> Warren


No  I understand the point.     My point is if you all want a fire then you can make a cheap pit that will prevent burns and can be taken apart after 3 days of fun.


----------



## thebig1

I understand what you're saying. That's what I meant by a self contained fire pit. It's one of those junk ones from Lowe's so it won't be on the ground. I wouldn't do that.


----------



## pc farmer

TheBig1 said:


> I understand what you're saying. That's what I meant by a self contained fire pit. It's one of those junk ones from Lowe's so it won't be on the ground. I wouldn't do that.


By October the field by the barn should be done producing and we can have a fire there.  Its maybe 50 yards from the house.


----------



## thebig1

c farmer said:


> By October the field by the barn should be done producing and we can have a fire there.  Its maybe 50 yards from the house.



No problem


----------



## HalfSmoked

Take a look at the photos from NC gathering everything looked just plain and simple some smoked items and some salads looks like a great time.

Warren


----------



## djknutz00

This is going to be one heck of an event. Lol


----------



## HalfSmoked

djknutz00 said:


> This is going to be one heck of an event. Lol


You coming I'll be glad to add your name to the list.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Bumping this up for new people joining.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup keep it rolling and if anybody wants to see whats been done so far look at page 7 in this post.

Warren


----------



## zerowin

Just thought I'd pipe in and mention my wife and I are trying to keep an open schedule for this event.  We can't say definitely yes this early in the game, but we are very interested at the idea.  I don't own a truck unfortunately, so I can't likely drag my camp chef pooper up with me, unless someone with room to haul will be passing near me on the way to and from the event, in which case I'd be glad to include some gas money.  We live in york very near the Galleria mall if anyone's near by and willing.  We have a good bit of cooking experience between the two of us, and have been told many times we should open a restaurant.  Here's some pics of this past weekend, all new experiences for me, first time I've made any of this stuff but it was all great!

Brine cured smoked turkey legs, slightly charred on a hot charcoal grill for skin color.













20170702_112821.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 3, 2017


















Resized_20170703_080553.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 3, 2017






Beer can burgers, four beef on the left, five chicken on the right, boy ground chicken is a mess to work with without a binder in it.  Second batch of ground jerky was hiding in the back of the first shot.













20170701_141923.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 3, 2017


















20170701_143224.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 3, 2017


















20170702_141937.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 3, 2017






Finished jerky...













20170701_170048.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 3, 2017






The star this weekend by far were the beef back ribs.  Never had them before, and I think I was right with ribs being my favorite cut, just from the wrong animal all these years.  Wow they were insanely good!













20170702_140311.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 3, 2017


















20170702_154053.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 3, 2017


















20170702_155822.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 3, 2017






Thanks for watching, I hope we make it!


----------



## hardcookin

All that food looks great! Hope you and your wife can make it.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Zerowin said:


> Just thought I'd pipe in and mention my wife and I are trying to keep an open schedule for this event.  We can't say definitely yes this early in the game, but we are very interested at the idea.  I don't own a truck unfortunately, so I can't likely drag my camp chef pooper up with me, unless someone with room to haul will be passing near me on the way to and from the event, in which case I'd be glad to include some gas money.  We live in york very near the Galleria mall if anyone's near by and willing.  We have a good bit of cooking experience between the two of us, and have been told many times we should open a restaurant.  Here's some pics of this past weekend, all new experiences for me, first time I've made any of this stuff but it was all great!
> 
> Brine cured smoked turkey legs, slightly charred on a hot charcoal grill for skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170702_112821.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ zerowin
> __ Jul 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resized_20170703_080553.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ zerowin
> __ Jul 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer can burgers, four beef on the left, five chicken on the right, boy ground chicken is a mess to work with without a binder in it.  Second batch of ground jerky was hiding in the back of the first shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_141923.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ zerowin
> __ Jul 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_143224.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ zerowin
> __ Jul 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170702_141937.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ zerowin
> __ Jul 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished jerky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170701_170048.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ zerowin
> __ Jul 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The star this weekend by far were the beef back ribs.  Never had them before, and I think I was right with ribs being my favorite cut, just from the wrong animal all these years.  Wow they were insanely good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170702_140311.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ zerowin
> __ Jul 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170702_154053.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ zerowin
> __ Jul 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170702_155822.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ zerowin
> __ Jul 3, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching, I hope we make it!


Man that food looks great passing out any samples before the gathering???

As it seems right now there will be plenty of smoking equipment there for all to share but if you feel you need to bring yours that fine or you can just bring your cooking supplies such as seasonings and meat. Thanks for the reply. When you decide for sure that you are coming I will be glad to add you to the list and also list what you will bring food wise.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

INFO NEEDED PLEASE READ AND REPLY

We have had some more possible replies of those who may come and as we thought the closer it gets the more will reply and that's great.

What we need to know is if you are coming and if you are bringing your smoker?. Please reply to this question.

If you are bringing your smoker are you willing to share the use of it with others?

Right now it looks like we may have enough but again as the group size increases there could be a need for more. Anyone that wishes to bring their own please do so.

We ask that everyone bring what ever they are planning to prepare in the food line to please bring it with you as well as the drinks for you family including adult beverages.

Any questions PM C Farmer (Adam) or HalfSmoked (Warren).  OCT. 6 will be here fast.

Warren


----------



## crankybuzzard

As of now, I'm going to be hit and miss about whether or not I can attend.  Several things have recently popped up, and I may need to be close to the house.

Oh, if I do come, I won't be bringing my smoker, SW Airlines said I couldn't carry it on!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sorry to hear that but understand how things can change.

Warren


----------



## thebig1

Unfortunately I will not be able to make it.  I picked up a second job a few months back and have been killing it along with my career.  Around 60+ hours per week.  I'm getting burned out.  I need a break in the mountains for a week to reset.

Sorry for any inconvenience.  I'll be looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## pc farmer

TheBig1 said:


> Unfortunately I will not be able to make it.  I picked up a second job a few months back and have been killing it along with my career.  Around 60+ hours per week.  I'm getting burned out.  I need a break in the mountains for a week to reset.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience.  I'll be looking forward to the pictures.


No problem.

Maybe next year.


----------



## HalfSmoked

TheBig1 said:


> Unfortunately I will not be able to make it.  I picked up a second job a few months back and have been killing it along with my career.  Around 60+ hours per week.  I'm getting burned out.  I need a break in the mountains for a week to reset.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience.  I'll be looking forward to the pictures.


Not problem just sorry you are going to miss it like C farmer said maybe next year.

Warren


----------



## zerowin

Sorry some unexpected things are popping up for you folks, The Big` and CrankyBuzzard.  I hope I'm not spoiling the party!  It's never fun when life has to come before hobbies...


----------



## HalfSmoked

Zerowin

Hope you plans remain open so you can attend. We will have plenty of smokers there but if you feel you need yours hopefully someone will pipe up and help out.

Any one that wants to can just come by for the day if that fits their plans better.

Warren


----------



## zerowin

Sorry for the delay Warren.  I answered your pm but forgot to mention the chicken broccoli spinach and cheese fatty we did this weekend.  It turned out great!













20170722_103553.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 24, 2017






Maybe it needs copied in here so folks can show a preference.


----------



## zerowin

I copied my reply to Warren so everyone can see it, just in case there's preferences.  I'll tentatively take all of lunch Saturday, or add to dinner with whatever folks prefer from the following, chicken fatty included.

"We are still trying to keep those dates open but we still need to consider whether we will rent a room or just come up one day, so we are fairly sure Saturday is a go. We discussed lots of food options. I make a very good alfredo sauce from scratch, usually with crab and shrimp but that can be altered if allergies are an issue. We also make our own fried mozzarella and jalapeno poppers which is something we can prep and bring frozen with an empty fryer. I spent several years in pizza shops and make my own pizzas and bolis at home, including dough. My camp chef doesn't quite get high enough to do pizza right so Id love to try that in a hotter smoker as well, I think pizza would smoke better than bolis since the cheese is exposed but I am open to either. Ive had some great batches of jerky come off my grill lately too. And we are good for a cake or cookies for dessert."


----------



## chef jimmyj

Zerowin said:


> I copied my reply to Warren so everyone can see it, just in case there's preferences.  I'll tentatively take all of lunch Saturday, or add to dinner with whatever folks prefer from the following, chicken fatty included.
> 
> "We are still trying to keep those dates open but we still need to consider whether we will rent a room or just come up one day, so we are fairly sure Saturday is a go. We discussed lots of food options. I make a very good alfredo sauce from scratch, usually with crab and shrimp but that can be altered if allergies are an issue. We also make our own fried mozzarella and jalapeno poppers which is something we can prep and bring frozen with an empty fryer. I spent several years in pizza shops and make my own pizzas and bolis at home, including dough. My camp chef doesn't quite get high enough to do pizza right so Id love to try that in a hotter smoker as well, I think pizza would smoke better than bolis since the cheese is exposed but I am open to either. Ive had some great batches of jerky come off my grill lately too. And we are good for a cake or cookies for dessert."


My Wife and I booked a room at, The Nittany Budget Motel, State College area about 20 minutes from Adams farm. You are going to make this tough! ALL your suggestions sound great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## zerowin

Thanks JJ.  We will look into that as we are 2 hrs away.  We might make it for friday dinner after all.


----------



## pc farmer

Chef JimmyJ said:


> My Wife and I booked a room at, The Nittany Budget Motel, State College area about 20 minutes from Adams farm. You are going to make this tough! ALL your suggestions sound great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...JJ


Its easy to get here from there.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just want to say thanks guys for all the replies to my PM to all who have expressed interest into coming to the first PA gathering. I asked for your plans on what you be cooking and a couple other things and the response was great.

Plan on doing an up dated new post in a couple weeks for everyone to follow so we don't have to go through all the comments on present post. It will have a food listing of meats and sides that are planned at that time. Still open to anyone who wants to come.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Zerowin said:


> Sorry for the delay Warren. I answered your pm but forgot to mention the chicken broccoli spinach and cheese fatty we did this weekend. It turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170722_103553.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ zerowin
> __ Jul 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it needs copied in here so folks can show a preference.


Hey that looks like a winner too

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

If you look back over this post you will see Adam has offered his vacant farm house with no furnishings. So you would have to bring sleeping bags cots or something to sleep on.

If that's not your choice then there is the Nittany Budget Motel about 20 minutes from Adam's place in State College PA.

Just some info in case you might be interested in coming. The food line up is looking great posting later.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

Does anyone like scrapple?


----------



## zerowin

I do but not my better half.


----------



## smokin peachey

Zerowin said:


> I do but not my better half.



I just thought that some scrapple would go good for breakfast.


----------



## pc farmer

I love it.  Them amish make some good scrapple


----------



## zerowin

Scrapple is good with anything, even on pizza ^^


----------



## smokin peachey

Adam do you have a kettle? We could try making some scrapple on Saturday.


----------



## HalfSmoked

That's funny Peachey I had the same thoughts about making a small batch of scrapple haven done that in a while. Do you have a recipe if not I can get one. What kind of pot do you think we'll need?

Zerowin I have 2 pizza stones one round 14" and a rectangle one 12 x 14" let me know.

Hardcookin yup we diffidently need coffee. I think I can borough a coffee machine will check into it. Yes we will need some breakfast meats Adam will have some bacon any other offers would be great. Have you any idea what you may bring yet? Good question about warmers and yes we can use some foil pans.

Thanks for all your interest and replies it's great this is going to fly. It has taken a year to get it of the ground but great things take time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Smokin Peachey said:


> Adam do you have a kettle? We could try making some scrapple on Saturday.


I have 3 of the big CI kettles.   Either 30  or 50 gallon.   Big enough???   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am sure they need cleaned.  Havent been used for 25 years.


----------



## HalfSmoked

c farmer said:


> Smokin Peachey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam do you have a kettle? We could try making some scrapple on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 of the big CI kettles.   Either 30  or 50 gallon.   Big enough???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they need cleaned.  Havent been used for 25 years.
Click to expand...

30 gallon man that's a lot of scrapple. Will take one of those pigs your raising to make that much although we use to make 50 gallon pot every year.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Question for you Zerowin with your food line up do I need to bring the Chianti?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## zerowin

I'm a barley and hops man myself, but knock yourself out!  The round stone would be great warren, my dough batch size is good for 14, and stretches to 16 in a bit thinner.  Peachey's is welcome too, I'll have to get a peal before the event.  I don't mind the extra batch at all boykjo, as I always have left over cream, and cheeses and have to make something else far too fattening to use them up.  I'll be stirring and staring at one pot for a few hours anyway, what's one more.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ok here we go C Farmer and I have decided it's time to go ahead and up date the thread to what we have at this time. So right now we have 8 SMF members plus their family members so we could be up to 16 to 20 people. Although we know things can change between now an then as it already has we've had a couple drop out.

Here is what we have food wise at this time and we welcome any additional offers you may wish to bring.

C Farmer     brisket

Smokin Peachey     turkey

HalfSmoked     4 racks of ribs and supplies to make a fatty

boykjo     doing a sausage demonstration on Saturday

Zerowin     doing Saturday lunch with a belly busting menu ( read his post )

We have at this time mac & cheese, coleslaw and potato salad also 2 cakes and another member not sure either a cake or cookies.

C Farmer dutches beans

Friday we need some additional food HalfSmoked is planning on veg. crab soup but we could use some other items even if its just hotdogs and burgers. Adam has hotdogs made from his beef JJ is making pot roast w/dumplings

Hardcookin Pulled Chicken for either Friday or Saturday

HalfSmoked is bringing all the paper products (paper plates forks knives spoons bowls plastic cups)  Zerowin bulk package paper towels

Other items needed condiments, foil, foil pans (2 people have offered foil pans not sure how many or what size) rolls and buns

We are asking that everybody bring their own drinks (sodas or adult drinks) and whatever spices sauce so forth that you will need to prepare what you are making.

Have we made it more interesting to you if so then sign up and come on down.

Thanks for reading

Warren


----------



## boykjo

HalfSmoked said:


> That's funny Peachey I had the same thoughts about making a small batch of scrapple haven done that in a while. Do you have a recipe if not I can get one. What kind of pot do you think we'll need?
> 
> Zerowin I have 2 pizza stones one round 14" and a rectangle one 12 x 14" let me know.
> 
> Hardcookin yup we diffidently need coffee. I think I can borough a coffee machine will check into it. Yes we will need some breakfast meats Adam will have some bacon any other offers would be great. Have you any idea what you may bring yet? Good question about warmers and yes we can use some foil pans.
> 
> Thanks for all your interest and replies it's great this is going to fly. It has taken a year to get it of the ground but great things take time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren


We will be making some of my southern style country breakfast sausage. The way I'm thinking I'm more apt to bring my pop up camper and leave the smokers home. Making cured sausages takes time and it helps to have the right equipment to do so. It probably would be best for me to bring some smoked/cured sausages and heat them up for us to eat them and make some fresh sausages not requiring curing times. I'll have some sausage care packages for people to take home with them too....


----------



## HalfSmoked

boykjo said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny Peachey I had the same thoughts about making a small batch of scrapple haven done that in a while. Do you have a recipe if not I can get one. What kind of pot do you think we'll need?
> 
> Zerowin I have 2 pizza stones one round 14" and a rectangle one 12 x 14" let me know.
> 
> Hardcookin yup we diffidently need coffee. I think I can borough a coffee machine will check into it. Yes we will need some breakfast meats Adam will have some bacon any other offers would be great. Have you any idea what you may bring yet? Good question about warmers and yes we can use some foil pans.
> 
> Thanks for all your interest and replies it's great this is going to fly. It has taken a year to get it of the ground but great things take time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making some of my southern style country breakfast sausage. The way I'm thinking I'm more apt to bring my pop up camper and leave the smokers home. Making cured sausages takes time and it helps to have the right equipment to do so. It probably would be best for me to bring some smoked/cured sausages and heat them up for us to eat them and make some fresh sausages not requiring curing times. I'll have some sausage care packages for people to take home with them too....
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me Joe. Any body coming with you?


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'll be making my Jamaican Pot Roast and Spinners for Friday night. My Wife is not a fan but I vote yes on the Scrapple. Give Bev a sausage patty on a biscuit and coffee and she's happy. I could make the Biscuits Sat morning too...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

The problem I see is we are going to need more than a weekend to eat all this food. Look out waist line.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## zerowin

I planned a big meal so anyone who deems it edible can stake claims on some leftovers to take home.  I guess I should have asked if there is a working fridge there to store food.  But my intentions were much like Boykjo's care packages [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## HalfSmoked

Zerowin said:


> I planned a big meal so anyone who deems it edible can stake claims on some leftovers to take home. I guess I should have asked if there is a working fridge there to store food. But my intentions were much like Boykjo's care packages [emoji]128512[/emoji]


Look on page 3 of this post and you will see the inside of the house there is a kitchen and a small kitchen in the basement. Adam said the frig works but if not I can bring some large coolers.

Warren


----------



## tomn

I'm 23 miles NE of Pittsburgh. We're considering attending this event. I have a motorhome so we'll have our own accommodations. Can I get an address or a little more detailed location than Port Matilda for this event?? I would probably drive up I-99. We attended the 2011 North Fl gathering.  -Tom













DSC_4131.jpg



__ tomn
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## HalfSmoked

TomN

Thanks for your interest C Farmer should be on soon and he can give exact location. As you can see we are building a great menu if you decide to come let us know what your plans are and we will be glad it add it to the menu.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

TomN said:


> I'm 23 miles NE of Pittsburgh. We're considering attending this event. I have a motorhome so we'll have our own accommodations. Can I get an address or a little more detailed location than Port Matilda for this event?? I would probably drive up I-99. We attended the 2011 North Fl gathering.  -Tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_4131.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tomn
> __ Jul 31, 2017


PM sent


----------



## zerowin

I finally got the chance to run the pellet grill on high, and it holds at 450, so I can do pizza on it, if the crust is par baked a bit first.  I did my first trial run on it yesterday, using store bought dough instead of home made, and that's why it ballooned up a bit more than usual.  Still turned out great!













pizza.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Aug 1, 2017


----------



## HalfSmoked

There are some other things we need to think about.      First remember there are no furnishing in the house so you will need to bring lawn chairs or some type of seating.

Idea if you plan on napping in the house a chase lounge chair will work great or maybe a fold up cot.

I have a 6' folding table but we will need more.

I also have a 10' x 10' popup tent could most likely use another one or two.

We're down to 2 months and counting.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> There are some other things we need to think about.      First remember there are no furnishing in the house so you will need to bring lawn chairs or some type of seating.
> 
> Idea if you plan on napping in the house a chase lounge chair will work great or maybe a fold up cot.
> 
> I have a 6' folding table but we will need more.
> 
> I also have a 10' x 10' popup tent could most likely use another one or two.
> 
> We're down to 2 months and counting.     :yahoo:   :beercheer:
> 
> Warren



Yup.  Think of going camping.  What all you would need.


----------



## smokin peachey

I ha





HalfSmoked said:


> There are some other things we need to think about.      First remember there are no furnishing in the house so you will need to bring lawn chairs or some type of seating.
> 
> Idea if you plan on napping in the house a chase lounge chair will work great or maybe a fold up cot.
> 
> I have a 6' folding table but we will need more.
> 
> I also have a 10' x 10' popup tent could most likely use another one or two.
> 
> We're down to 2 months and counting.     :yahoo:   :beercheer:
> 
> Warren


I have an ezup canopy and some tables that I can bring.


----------



## pc farmer

I have a 10x 12 easy up and a 8 ft table.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Again ask and you shall receive. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Looks like we will have enough canopies and enough tables if Peachey brings a couple. Think we have that problem solved.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Adam with all this food we will be stuffed don't think we'll be much help with the farm work.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## boykjo

Adam, Will the farm house be heated for the weekend

FYI,

The four seasons here in NC are 

Winter, spring, summer and fall

The four seasons in northern territories like PA are

Winter, June, July and August 

LOL


----------



## zerowin

I just bought a truck this weekend, and if I can get some simple repairs done between now and October, and get it stickered, my grill may yet make it up there.  Grabbed two coolers this weekend for drinks and food as well, so we likely won't miss this unless something big comes up.  My wife works for the PA state police as a dispatcher and some troopers are showing interest, anyone coming hate cops?!?!


----------



## pc farmer

boykjo said:


> Adam, Will the farm house be heated for the weekend
> 
> FYI,
> 
> The four seasons here in NC are
> 
> Winter, spring, summer and fall
> 
> The four seasons in northern territories like PA are
> 
> Winter, June, July and August
> 
> LOL


Its not to bad in Oct.   But yes, it has electric heat if needed.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Zerowin said:


> I just bought a truck this weekend, and if I can get some simple repairs done between now and October, and get it stickered, my grill may yet make it up there. Grabbed two coolers this weekend for drinks and food as well, so we likely won't miss this unless something big comes up. My wife works for the PA state police as a dispatcher and some troopers are showing interest, anyone coming hate cops?!?!


Glad to see you are getting worked out. No problem with troopers as long as they remain on the side of the road when I come by.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

boykjo said:


> Adam, Will the farm house be heated for the weekend
> 
> FYI,
> 
> The four seasons here in NC are
> 
> Winter, spring, summer and fall
> 
> The four seasons in northern territories like PA are
> 
> Winter, June, July and August
> 
> LOL


Yup you all have more snakes lizards and the like we have more kids.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## hardcookin

Zerowin said:


> I just bought a truck this weekend, and if I can get some simple repairs done between now and October, and get it stickered, my grill may yet make it up there.  Grabbed two coolers this weekend for drinks and food as well, so we likely won't miss this unless something big comes up.  My wife works for the PA state police as a dispatcher and some troopers are showing interest, anyone coming hate cops?!?!



Nope support the Brothers in blue!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just added to food list Hardcookin is doing pulled chicken can be for Friday evening meal or Saturday meals.

Thanks Hardcookin

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Menu update

Hardcookin     pulled chicken     can be use Friday night or Saturday meal

Adam      is doing Dutches beans

Thanks guys man-o-man what a fine food list anybody else bring anything let us know.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hope everyone still has this gathering in their plans looking for a great time and meeting everyone.

Right after labor day weekend I going to post a request for a head count so we have a idea on the attendance number and how to better finish our planning.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

C Farmer is busy at the local 4H Fair this week son is showing Pigs for the first time. Good luck.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> C Farmer is busy at the local 4H Fair this week son is showing Pigs for the first time. Good luck.
> 
> Warren



He got 4th and a 5th place.  We will do better next time.   Trust me.

He was happy thou


----------



## zerowin

Congrats for him C farmer!  I really wish I had had the farm upbringing that my pop had as he was pretty hands off on passing any of it to me.  I envy your son [emoji]128513[/emoji].  Warren, you can include us for paper towels.  We will be grabbing a big bulk pack at sams before we head up.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Zerowin said:


> Congrats for him C farmer! I really wish I had had the farm upbringing that my pop had as he was pretty hands off on passing any of it to me. I envy your son [emoji]128513[/emoji]. Warren, you can include us for paper towels. We will be grabbing a big bulk pack at sams before we head up.


Thanks will add that to our list.

Warren


----------



## hardcookin

HalfSmoked said:


> C Farmer is busy at the local 4H Fair this week son is showing Pigs for the first time. Good luck.
> 
> Warren


Good Luck!!
What live weight are they? [emoji]128521[/emoji]

So what are we doing for smokers? It would be nice if we had a couple different kinds there.
Just to give some members some exposure to different smokers.


----------



## boykjo

hardcookin said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> C Farmer is busy at the local 4H Fair this week son is showing Pigs for the first time. Good luck.
> 
> Warren
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!
> What live weight are they? [emoji]128521[/emoji]
> 
> So what are we doing for smokers? It would be nice if we had a couple different kinds there.
> Just to give some members some exposure to different smokers.
Click to expand...

Well the Mrs. said its a no go for her...... Now I dont have to accommodate and focus on activities suited for my likeings. Now I'm leaning towards bringing the reverse flow smoker and a cot to lay down my head. This would assure anyone who wants to smoke something can use it as a backup smoker to their smoker or use it as the go to smoker. It will run all weekend long as needed and will have pecan for fuel. Smoker will run at 250













boykjo1.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Aug 21, 2017


----------



## HalfSmoked

Whew boykjo I thought when I first spotted this you weren't coming. Sorry wife's not but maybe things will change by then. My wife is looking forward to meeting all the ladies who but up with this bunch of smoking fanatics and who we spend so much time with on the internet.

Time is moving on and we are down to 6 weeks.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

hardcookin said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> C Farmer is busy at the local 4H Fair this week son is showing Pigs for the first time. Good luck.
> 
> Warren
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!
> What live weight are they? [emoji]128521[/emoji]
> 
> So what are we doing for smokers? It would be nice if we had a couple different kinds there.
> Just to give some members some exposure to different smokers.
Click to expand...

C Farmer says he has like 4 different types of smoker and SmoknPeachy is bring one Zerowin is bring his pellet smokerand now plus Boykjo is bring one so it looks like we are good on smokers. Let the good times smoke roll.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## zerowin

Maybe I should leave mine behind too, more room for food that way!  She would kill me if she saw this.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Zerowin said:


> Maybe I should leave mine behind too, more room for food that way! She would kill me if she saw this.


Hey don't do that mine would be very unhappy with no other ladies to talk to. I'm really surprise she is so into coming with me not always her thing to meet new people me yell I can be talking to people in an new group within minutes.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I love it when a plan comes together (almost) ...  This sounds like it's gonna be a great time.. everything's coming together great ... 

Sounding like there might be a chance of some left overs....   somebody might wanna bring a vac sealer and/or a roll or 3 of bags .. 

Joe...  your gonna have to represent the southeast for us... :biggrin:

Now to the "almost" part of it...  The wife is from (family still there) the Muncy/Pennsdale area  (about an hour and half away)... We were trying to put together a trip up to see FAMILY ... both her family and our SMF family...  as much as I would like it to happen we just can't work it out....


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm thinking about a change in my plans would like to know what you all think. Originally I was planning on making a fattie but this week in Jeff's news letter he made moink balls. I thought this would be good in place of the fatty (which I have never made). We could snack on them while smoking everything else.Thinking about making some with burger and some with sausage. Was thinking we already have plenty of meat for Saturday main meal.

Replies please.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

down to 5 more weeks from this weekend. Here we come C Farmer ready or not.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## boykjo

Adam, about how much toll money will it be to get from the border of pa to Port Matilda..... I know there's no tolls all the way up to 81


----------



## pc farmer

boykjo said:


> Adam, about how much toll money will it be to get from the border of pa to Port Matilda..... I know there's no tolls all the way up to 81


None from 81 to here.  Only toll road that you might take is the turnpike.  RT 76.   

Not sure your route.


----------



## HalfSmoked

OK gang I'm going to send out a PM to all of you individually requesting a head count later this week so we can make some final plans. If anyone has a local BBQ supply where you shop and you think they may donate something for a door prize go for it and let us know. We have some prizes now C farmer has them not sure what he has.

Thanks

Warren


----------



## zerowin

Unfortunately my pellet smoker won't make it after all.  I had done a complete restore on the bed frame, resealed the rear differential and put a new shock mount in it, three weekends of work.  I just got the bed back on this morning, and after wiring the lights back up, I started it in neutral to check that all the connections were good, the emergency brake failed and it went down the driveway and hit a large ornamental rock in my neighbors driveway.  Transmission was shot after that so it's a total loss.  We will still be in attendance, just without a smoker or truck bed to sleep in.  No one was seriously hurt thankfully, my son only ended up with some minor brush burns.  I can't say no rocks were harmed in the typing of this post though.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Zerowin said:


> Unfortunately my pellet smoker won't make it after all.  I had done a complete restore on the bed frame, resealed the rear differential and put a new shock mount in it, three weekends of work.  I just got the bed back on this morning, and after wiring the lights back up, I started it in neutral to check that all the connections were good, the emergency brake failed and it went down the driveway and hit a large ornamental rock in my neighbors driveway.  Transmission was shot after that so it's a total loss.  We will still be in attendance, just without a smoker or truck bed to sleep in.  No one was seriously hurt thankfully, my son only ended up with some minor brush burns.  I can't say no rocks were harmed in the typing of this post though.









 Man that sucks. Dang that's the kind of luck I have gee. Have you thought about an air mattress they are pretty reasonable probably cheaper than one night in motel and there's plenty of room in the house.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey gang sorry to report but Chef Jimmy J. will not be coming to the gathering. His first eye surgery went well and they have scheduled the second eye for Thursday Oct. 4th. and he couldn't get it changed.

Lets all wish him well with the second one.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks Warren...JJ


----------



## roger47

Would really like to join you guys and meet members but a bit too soon for the planning.  We're in the Hamilton Ontario area and not too far.  My wife Joyce & I love PA.  Had a car breakdown at State College some years ago (Ford Escort).  Luckily, we were at an old gas station where an elderly mechanic found the problem very quickly (While eating a sandwhich) and repaired it. I'll always be very grateful to this gentleman. Perhaps some other time

roger


----------



## mreservices

Where in Port Matilda is this being held?  Fowler Grove has been in my wife's family for a years if you know where that is.


----------



## pc farmer

mreservices said:


> Where in Port Matilda is this being held? Fowler Grove has been in my wife's family for a years if you know where that is.


I know where thats.  bout 10 miles from me.  

I am 5 miles from Port on 322 going towards Philipsburg.


----------



## mreservices

Is that close to Black Moshannon?


----------



## pc farmer

mreservices said:


> Is that close to Black Moshannon?


Way closer than black Moshannon.


----------



## mreservices

Wish we could make the event.  Our 17th wedding anniversary is October 6th so we are heading out of town to celebrate.  We are up that way quite often as my wife's father and some siblings still live in State College and the surrounding area.  If there is another event, maybe we can make it.  I hope everyone has a great time and safe travels!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

We are down to 3 weeks and counting. Anyone close by that's wants to come by for the day (Saturday) just let us know.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Man this is getting close.  I am working on cleaning everything in the house and my dad said a fire is ok with him.  So I have a tractor rim we can use.  


Who's bringing smokers?  

Anyone that wants to stay here is more than welcome.  

I am really getting nervous now.  Lol


----------



## Rings Я Us

You guys need a deer to cook up..


----------



## pc farmer

Too early for that.  Not fat enough yet.  Trust me.

You coming?    Lol


----------



## Rings Я Us

c farmer said:


> Too early for that.  Not fat enough yet.  Trust me.
> 
> You coming?    Lol


 I'm like 300 miles away. [emoji]128556[/emoji] Michigan


----------



## pc farmer

Rings R Us said:


> I'm like 300 miles away. [emoji]128556[/emoji] Michigan


I have a guy coming from NC.


----------



## JckDanls 07

c farmer said:


> Rings R Us said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like 300 miles away. [emoji]128556[/emoji] Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a guy coming from NC.
Click to expand...



and almost Fl.   not coming up till Christmas now ...


----------



## Rings Я Us

c farmer said:


> I have a guy coming from NC.


 oh wow! Cool.. I just signed up here and we had the fatties in Fowlerville get together.. I wanted to go but chickened out.. I regret it now. They had a blast.. I will be there next year.. was only 45 minutes drive.


----------



## pc farmer

JckDanls 07 said:


> and almost Fl. not coming up till Christmas now ...


Maybe next year.   Cant have it a Christmas time thou.   Too cold for you southerners.


----------



## boykjo

c farmer said:


> Man this is getting close. I am working on cleaning everything in the house and my dad said a fire is ok with him. So I have a tractor rim we can use.
> 
> 
> Who's bringing smokers?
> 
> Anyone that wants to stay here is more than welcome.
> 
> I am really getting nervous now. Lol


I'll be bringing my 250 gal reverse flow wood smoker













boykjo1.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Aug 21, 2017






Picked up a cord of seasoned pecan the other day. Fuel for the fire. Smoker uses very little wood. About 1 split every hr. 













20170918_132132.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Sep 21, 2017


















20170918_132138.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Sep 21, 2017


















20170918_132148.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Sep 21, 2017






Boykjo


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ring r us I'm driving 250 miles and pulling my camper. Not sure how many miles Boykjo is driving I'm going to guess at least 500 miles. So you need some gas money?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

boykjo said:


> c farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is getting close. I am working on cleaning everything in the house and my dad said a fire is ok with him. So I have a tractor rim we can use.
> 
> 
> Who's bringing smokers?
> 
> Anyone that wants to stay here is more than welcome.
> 
> I am really getting nervous now. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bringing my 250 gal reverse flow wood smoker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boykjo1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Aug 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a cord of seasoned pecan the other day. Fuel for the fire. Smoker uses very little wood. About 1 split every hr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170918_132132.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170918_132138.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170918_132148.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boykjo
Click to expand...

Hey Joe I'm waiting to see this thing work. What I have is a gasser 40" Master Built.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

A second thought Joe that thing would hold a half beef think Adam would miss it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## zerowin

HalfSmoked said:


> Ring r us I'm driving 250 miles and pulling my camper. Not sure how many miles Boykjo is driving I'm going to guess at least 500 miles. So you need some gas money?  :biggrin:   :laugh1:
> 
> Warren


ROFL!  I'm thinking about renting a truck for two days but I'm not sure its worth it.  I'd like to get my camp chef up so anyone who hasn't checked out a pellet grill will have the chance to just as I'm looming forward to seeing the big rigs but maybe it's not necessary for those attending.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ever think about a u haul trailer might be cheaper than a truck.

Have you replied to Adams PM?

Warren


----------



## zerowin

A uhaul pickup is 20 bucks a day and gas and mileage and they have weekend rates too.  We will be staying at the house friday till saturday evening.  I was just trying to judge by response if bringing my pellet pooper up would be helpful to others.


----------



## hardcookin

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Joe I'm waiting to see this thing work. What I have is a gasser 40" Master Built.
> 
> Warren





boykjo said:


> I'll be bringing my 250 gal reverse flow wood smoker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boykjo1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Aug 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a cord of seasoned pecan the other day. Fuel for the fire. Smoker uses very little wood. About 1 split every hr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170918_132132.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170918_132138.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170918_132148.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boykjo



Nice smoker and a nice load of wood!

I' m planning on staying at the farmhouse Friday night. And will be leaving Saturday after supper.
Warren I will bring what we talked about.

Boykjo what time are shooting for getting there?


----------



## boykjo

> Boykjo what time are shooting for getting there?


Friday early afternoon


----------



## pc farmer

boykjo said:


> I'll be bringing my 250 gal reverse flow wood smoker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boykjo1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Aug 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a cord of seasoned pecan the other day. Fuel for the fire. Smoker uses very little wood. About 1 split every hr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170918_132132.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170918_132138.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170918_132148.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boykjo


I bet you wont want to stay up all night smoking Friday.  I am doing a brisky in my UDS friday night.


----------



## pc farmer

boykjo said:


> Friday early afternoon


Warren and I will be waiting.


----------



## HalfSmoked

WOW in 2 weeks we will be talking about what a great time we had.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Yup its that close now.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

As the gathering nears the menu needs to be updated. I'll be there Friday early afternoon and set up the smoker. Is there a good local meat market or maybe a SAM's club near by with some decent prices? I'll probably make some breakfast sausage Friday afternoon for Saturday mornings breakfast and probably smoke some ribs and a couple of pork butts on Saturday to add to the evening supper. I'll be bringing my potato salad and some odds and ends. Its all a go for me as it stands. As it gets closer and if it becomes evident that the weather will be a wash out I may cancel. but other than that, I'm ready to go....

Joe


----------



## HalfSmoked

boykjo said:


> As the gathering nears the menu needs to be updated. I'll be there Friday early afternoon and set up the smoker. Is there a good local meat market or maybe a SAM's club near by with some decent prices? I'll probably make some breakfast sausage Friday afternoon for Saturday mornings breakfast and probably smoke some ribs and a couple of pork butts on Saturday to add to the evening supper. I'll be bringing my potato salad and some odds and ends. Its all a go for me as it stands. As it gets closer and if it becomes evident that the weather will be a wash out I may cancel. but other than that, I'm ready to go....
> 
> Joe


Thanks for asking Joe

Friday night dinner                hardcooking      pulled chicken/and rolls

                                          Warren              Veg. crab soup      also bringing 5 ibs each of coleslaw and potato salad

                                          Sharon (Warren's wife) a cake

Saturday lunch                    Zerowin              Pizza and other goodies

             dinner                    Adam                brisket

                                         Warren               4 racks of ribs

                                         Peachy              various types of dip

                                         Warren              meatballs both beef and pork for snacks while smoking

                                         Adam's Mom      Macaroni salad

Breakfast Warren is bringing 5 doz. eggs and coffee anything someone else wants to bring would be great.     Boyko Joe making breakfast sausage.

So what ever any one else wants to bring in dessert or food line let us know Thanks

Warren


----------



## zerowin

I plan on around six pizzas and I'm sure it will be more than enough, but I'm not planning on much for toppings outside of fresh onion, bell pepper, mushrooms and maybe some pineapple, so any extra meat like a few spare meatballs to slice or sausage would be greatly appreciated for some variety


----------



## strangerinblack

Hey I'm Chris and just joined the forums today. I was chatting with Halfsmoked a bit and as luck would have it I live in State College and am about 20 minutes away from Port Matilda. Unfortunately I'm working the meet up weekend however if it's cool with everyone I am going to try and duck in to BS for a little bit!


----------



## pc farmer

strangerinblack said:


> Hey I'm Chris and just joined the forums today. I was chatting with Halfsmoked a bit and as luck would have it I live in State College and am about 20 minutes away from Port Matilda. Unfortunately I'm working the meet up weekend however if it's cool with everyone I am going to try and duck in to BS for a little bit!



You are welcome to stop by at some point if you want


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey gang take some time to stop by his post and welcome new member Chris ( strangerinblack) and invite him to stop by and visit us at the gathering.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

strangerinblack said:


> Hey I'm Chris and just joined the forums today. I was chatting with Halfsmoked a bit and as luck would have it I live in State College and am about 20 minutes away from Port Matilda. Unfortunately I'm working the meet up weekend however if it's cool with everyone I am going to try and duck in to BS for a little bit!


Great would be nice to see you. Where you work and what type work do you do?

Warren


----------



## bdskelly

Man.... I'd really like to be there. But have a trade show in Las Vegas ending on that Saturday. B


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just another reminder everyone is to bring their own drinks adult or otherwise.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

Bump....................


----------



## hardcookin

Truck fueled
20lbs of pulled chicken...done
Pack tomorrow morning and head out everyone have a safe trip.


----------



## pc farmer

hardcookin said:


> Truck fueled
> 20lbs of pulled chicken...done
> Pack tomorrow morning and head out everyone have a safe trip.




Sweet deal.    Warren is here already, Joe is leaving at 4:30 am.
I got a brisket ready to go.  
Was going to do Dutchs beans but the search isnt working soooooooo......


----------



## bmudd14474

pc farmer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans.50945/


----------



## pc farmer

Sure the search works for you 

 bmudd14474
       ;)


Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474

Actually I remember someone just posted in that thread and I went to forums>Sides and it was the top one.


----------



## bmudd14474

Also I hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## pc farmer

bmudd14474 said:


> Also I hope everyone has a great time.




We should.  Thanks


----------



## pc farmer

Brisket is marinating.


----------



## crankybuzzard

I hate that I'm going to miss this!!!


----------



## smokin peachey

What is happening at the get together?


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> What is happening at the get together?




People pretty much settle down for the night.  Had some pulled chicken that hardcookin made.  Crab soup that Warren made.  With some sides.  Getting the brisket in the smoker now.  Tomorrow will be the big day.


smokin peachey said:


> What is happening at the get together?


----------



## bmudd14474

Sounds awesome Adam


----------



## bdskelly

Sounds like a great time! B


----------



## boykjo




----------



## redheelerdog

Looks and sounds like a great time, have fun and post more pics  :)


----------



## hardcookin

What a great get together!
Nobody went hungry...Joe done an excellent job smoking for us.




Thanks also to Adam and his Parents! Nicest people you would ever want to meet.
Poor Warren was a fantastic organizer, I'm sure we wore him out.

Somebody should be posting more pictures sometime


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks like you guys are doing Great !!
Hope the weather holds up for you. We had rain over night And poured this morning, but not too bad here right now.

More Pics when you all get time, but keep having a Great time!!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

I need to figure out the picture thing on this fourm.  The weather was great.  We all had a great time.

I will get pics up later.


----------



## tropics

c farmer said:


> I need to figure out the picture thing on this fourm.  The weather was great.  We all had a great time.
> 
> I will get pics up later.


Adam Good luck with that 
Richie


----------



## zerowin

We had a blast.  I have a few more not posted yet.  I unfortunately didn't get one of it full.

















Saturday lunch.




















I stuffed them all full of cheese!  Everything everyone brought was awesome though.  I've never been this worn out from so much fun.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

tropics said:


> Adam Good luck with that
> Richie



Sounds like a great time, would have been nice to be there!  

The way I was able to post pics was to go down & click the "upload file" icon on the bottom right of where your typing.  Another small screen will pull up, click on "choose file". That will load the file to the post, but then you have to select where you want the pic & choose thumbnail size or full size.  Hope I explained that ok & it makes sense.


----------



## smokin peachey

Here is a picture of some of the lunch Zerowin Made for us. There was a lot of good food.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I had a good time at the gathering. Thanks everyone for all that they did.


----------



## pc farmer

Warren made two types of meat balls wrapped in bacon.  They were fanstastic.







He also brought a bear roast that was wrapped in bacon and a goose.  They were fanstastic.







I did  brisket that was sub par.






Rob made some great pasta and pizza's   all hand made.   The ABT's were off the hook.  The fired mozz I didnt get a chance to try.  I was so full.













Joe was a awesome cook.  The smoker he has is a beast.  I will be trying to build one.  















Some more pics


----------



## bmudd14474

Everything looks great Adam. Even the brisket.


----------



## pc farmer

I want to thank Todd for the smoker packages, Lisa for the vac bags for the left over meat, Jeff for sending the books and Warren for more books, and Brian sent his rub for every member that came.  

I feel this turned out fantastic and cant wait for next year if people will come.  

Everyone brought alot of things to cook and smoke.  

I cant express how happy I am with everything.

I know I have more pics, just cant find them.


----------



## pc farmer

If anyone has more pics please post them.


----------



## smokin peachey

The brisket was better than sub par. Everything was great. The only problem I had was there was soooooooooo much food that I couldn’t eat enough. I think we could have eaten for a week. What’s the date for next years get together?


----------



## pc farmer

Hardcookin brought pulled chicken.  I never did pulled chicken.  I will now.  Thanks, HA HA 


I know I am forgetting people.    

I am so happy that the first PA gathering went great.

Its great to put a name with a face.

Thanks to all that came .


----------



## pc farmer

smokin peachey said:


> The brisket was better than sub par. Everything was great. The only problem I had was there was soooooooooo much food that I couldn’t eat enough. I think we could have eaten for a week. What’s the date for next years get together?



I know we could have ate for a week.  

We had great weather , I am thinking around the same time next year.


----------



## boykjo

Thanks Adam and Laura for hosting the PA Gathering. It was awesome. It was great meating everyone:D and thanks to everyone who pitched in and made it a success...

Some pics


----------



## pc farmer

boykjo said:


> Thanks Adam and Laura for hosting the PA Gathering. It was awesome. It was great meating everyone:D and thanks to everyone who pitched in and made it a success...
> 
> Some pics
> 
> View attachment 339583
> 
> View attachment 339584
> 
> View attachment 339587
> View attachment 339588
> 
> 
> View attachment 339589
> 
> View attachment 339590
> 
> View attachment 339591
> View attachment 339592
> View attachment 339593
> 
> View attachment 339594
> 
> View attachment 339595
> 
> View attachment 339596
> 
> 
> View attachment 339597
> 
> View attachment 339598
> View attachment 339599



Great pics Joe.  Looks like 

 HalfSmoked
  was having a good time    LOL.

Good thing you have experience in these.  

We was happy to have it here.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks to Adam and Laura for being great host also to John and Pam, Adams parents I feel its was a great time had by all more food then we probably could eat in a week. Thanks to everyone for pitching and bringing food and in preparing it. The work load was shared by all. Just for general info I think I may have blow my transmission on the home I had trouble not sure what actually happen.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey

halfsmoked said:


> Thanks to Adam and Laura for being great host also to John and Pam, Adams parents I feel its was a great time had by all more food then we probably could eat in a week. Thanks to everyone for pitching and bringing food and in preparing it. The work load was shared by all. Just for general info I think I may have blow my transmission on the home I had trouble not sure what actually happen.
> 
> Warren




Warren were you putting that shine in your tranny?

Sorry to hear you had tranny problems.


----------



## pc farmer

halfsmoked said:


> Thanks to Adam and Laura for being great host also to John and Pam, Adams parents I feel its was a great time had by all more food then we probably could eat in a week. Thanks to everyone for pitching and bringing food and in preparing it. The work load was shared by all. Just for general info I think I may have blow my transmission on the home I had trouble not sure what actually happen.
> 
> Warren




My parents had a great time, as did all of us.   

Hope you didnt blow the trans, would hate for you and Sharron not to come back to the mountains.


----------



## JckDanls 07

So glad everybody had a great time..  food looks awesome ... Adam, Warren,  like I was telling you along .. these things (gatherings) turn out great and you'll want to be preparing fir the next one...  Our's (S. FL) is in about 6 weeks and I can't wait...  think I'm gonna build a mini smoke house to take and we will make snack stacks (snack sticks 101) ...


----------



## pc farmer

jckdanls 07 said:


> So glad everybody had a great time..  food looks awesome ... Adam, Warren,  like I was telling you along .. these things (gatherings) turn out great and you'll want to be preparing fir the next one...  Our's (S. FL) is in about 6 weeks and I can't wait...  think I'm gonna build a mini smoke house to take and we will make snack stacks (snack sticks 101) ...



Yup.   I am already thinking about the next one.

Portable smoke house? Sweet.


----------



## motocrash

So how was the shindig ?


----------



## pc farmer

motocrash said:


> So how was the shindig ?




Look at the pics.  It was great


----------



## hardcookin

It was great!!
Peachy was nice meeting you, And Joe thanks for smoking, and all the how to's...great meeting you. Safe travels home.
Warren hope your problems is minor.
Adam and Laura thanks for everything! And your brisket was good!

The bear meat was a surprise for me. It come out really good.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Lookin' great guys! Nice spread sorry l had to miss it. Seems like the surgery went well. Still too swollen to tell if there is improvement...JJ


----------



## zerowin

halfsmoked said:


> Thanks to Adam and Laura for being great host also to John and Pam, Adams parents I feel its was a great time had by all more food then we probably could eat in a week. Thanks to everyone for pitching and bringing food and in preparing it. The work load was shared by all. Just for general info I think I may have blow my transmission on the home I had trouble not sure what actually happen.
> 
> Warren



I'm sorry to hear that Warren, likewise we got all the way home just fine.  When we left for the Fall event at three hogs that I mentioned the wife's hyundai overheated 20 minutes out, so we never made it, but thank god it got us home!

Thanks again to cfarmer and family for hosting this, and to everyone who contributed, it was a great time for us!

Glad to hear the surgery went well JJ!


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks like you guys had a great time!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow!!
Those are a bunch of Awesome Pics!!:)

Looks like Everybody ate Really Good !!

Thanks All for posting these!!!

Bear


----------



## strangerinblack

Looks like it was a great time with some awesome food!! Really sorry I couldn't make it. Hopefully it becomes a yearly event and I can plan for it accordingly!


----------



## pc farmer

strangerinblack said:


> Looks like it was a great time with some awesome food!! Really sorry I couldn't make it. Hopefully it becomes a yearly event and I can plan for it accordingly!




I hope to have another one next year if there is enough interest.


----------



## pc farmer

smokinal said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time!
> Al





bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> Those are a bunch of Awesome Pics!!:)
> 
> Looks like Everybody ate Really Good !!
> 
> Thanks All for posting these!!!
> 
> Bear



It was fun.  We had ALOT of food.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Is that portable smoke house or portable out house??


----------



## HalfSmoked

My problems are thought not to be tranny but a fuel problem which makes since now that I have spoken to a couple of people. But with a diesel it can still be costly.


----------



## pc farmer

halfsmoked said:


> My problems are thought not to be tranny but a fuel problem which makes since now that I have spoken to a couple of people. But with a diesel it can still be costly.




Some good news maybe


----------



## Bearcarver

halfsmoked said:


> My problems are thought not to be tranny but a fuel problem which makes since now that I have spoken to a couple of people. But with a diesel it can still be costly.




:rolleyes:Might just have to adjust your injectors. Air's thinner in the PA Mountains than in the Maryland Lowlands. LOL

Good luck with it Warren!!! (Insert "Thumbs-up" Here---If we had one!!)

Bear


----------



## tropics

That all looks great!!
Hard time of the year for me,Wives B-Day,Sons' B-Day 
Richie


----------



## pc farmer

tropics said:


> That all looks great!!
> Hard time of the year for me,Wives B-Day,Sons' B-Day
> Richie




We can change the date some for next year but I would like to keep late sept- early oct.  IF we have another one.


----------



## tropics

Adam I will be watching for it,I will try my best to attend one
Richie


----------



## hang5

Damm, missed it. Looks like a good time was had by all. I'll make it next year.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup you missed a good time. Where in De are you located I'm on the eastern Shore Md.


----------



## pc farmer

hang5 said:


> Damm, missed it. Looks like a good time was had by all. I'll make it next year.




We will be glad to have you.


----------



## hang5

halfsmoked said:


> Yup you missed a good time. Where in De are you located I'm on the eastern Shore Md.


Down state,  Seaford area.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Very close I'm west of Denton.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Little slow here still getting use to this new format.

But want to say thank you boykjo for bringing and manning the smoker. I liked the mild smoke flavor  of the pecan wood first time with that. ALSO FOR SOME OF YOUR WISDOM!! Glad I didn't have to say damn that shine though.

With all of the photos we missed some from the breakfast Sat. morning. That sausage was great.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

c farmer said:


> We will be glad to have you.



    I just ran across this thread and it sure looks like a good time was had by all. The food looks out of this world! 


c farmer said:


> We will be glad to have you.




I just ran across this thread and it sure looks like a good time was had by all. The food looks out of this world! Wish I would have joined and noticed this earlier as I started vacation on the 6th and would have loved to have been there.


----------



## HalfSmoked

It was a great time and to meet and greet face to face now puts a face to a name. KEEP WATCH WE WILL BE PLANNING ONE FOR NEXT YEAR FOR SURE.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Notice we are going to post a new thread in regards to the 2018 PA Gathering.


----------



## BandCollector

I have been reading posts from you guys for years.  I would be ecstatic to meet you all...I'm in!


----------



## pc farmer

bandcollector said:


> I have been reading posts from you guys for years.  I would be ecstatic to meet you all...I'm in!




Would be great if you could make it   Heres the new thread 

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/pa-2018-gathering-dates-set.270566/


----------



## HalfSmoked

Come on down be glad to have you. Look up the new thread for 2018 PA gathering.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

The new thread for 2018 is listed under events in the forum headings.

Dates are set for Oct. 5 - 7 2018

Warren


----------

